# Kindle Fire HDX 8.9 gone kaput....



## foots (Dec 22, 2009)

Well last nite the wife's Kindle Fire HDX 8.9 started acting strange. When Fire is plugged in you get the first splash screen with an ad for the "The Fashion Fund" series. When you swipe, the screen just blinks! When you unplug an plug back in you get a notice, "Fire is connected to a low power charger" This is the same charger that came with the fire. So I tried another charger and we get the same notice. 

So after you press OK from the low power charger notice, the screen just blinks on and off. You can still see the name of the Kindle Fire in the upper left corner and the wifi symbol and battery state and time in the upper right corner but the tablet does nothing else, just blinks. 

The battery charge level stays at 37%. The on/off button does not work most times. You have to plug the fire in and it starts all over as above. This Kindle Fire HDX 8.9 was purchased in Jan, 2014

And the sad thing is, after looking at the new Fire's I'm not sure if I want to get any of these as they all seem like downgrades from what she has now.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

It seems a little strange that so many 8.9 HDX's are going belly up around the same time.  My mom's died and she got a Samsung Galaxy Tablet.  She is 83 so there is a bit of a learning curve for her but so far she loves it.  I have a 8.9 HDX too.  We got ours Dec. 2013 so I am holding my breath.  It is sad because I love my HDX, but I don't love anything Amazon has to replace it with at the moment.


----------



## foots (Dec 22, 2009)

Well after discussing it over with the wife, we ordered the Fire HD 8 to replace her Fire HDX 8.9 She wanted to stay with the smaller 8" unit also. She said that I'm the one who worries about the ppi and how sharp 

everything has to be! She reminded me that she still at times watches VHS tapes on the tv, and some of those are anything but crisp and sharp when viewing. I had to laugh! So well see how she likes this new HD 8. 

It should get here today sometime. I'll get back to you guys with my thoughts on the new unit and hers after we get our hands on it.  

foots


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

foots said:


> Well after discussing it over with the wife, we ordered the Fire HD 8 to replace her Fire HDX 8.9 She wanted to stay with the smaller 8" unit also. She said that I'm the one who worries about the ppi and how sharp
> 
> everything has to be! She reminded me that she still at times watches VHS tapes on the tv, and some of those are anything but crisp and sharp when viewing. I had to laugh! So well see how she likes this new HD 8.
> 
> ...


Didn't see your post yesterday or I would have suggested that after checking everything you can think of, you contact Kindle CS and see what they say.

Worst case: it's dead and you need to give it a decent going away.

Best case: they have a trick that fixes it.

Most likely: even if they can't make it work properly, they will often offer a discount on a replacement device if you're willing to send the bad one back to them. Totally worth it.

Even now, since you're looking at a new one, I'd say give 'em a call. If they offer a credit ask if it can be applied to the one you just ordered or placed as a balance on your account for book/movie/app purchases.


----------



## foots (Dec 22, 2009)

Thank you Ann in Arlington, I took your suggestion and called CS, could not get unit working still. But they did offer a deal on a refurbished Fire HDX 8.9 

I'll be returning the HD 8 and the broke HDX 8.9 tomorrow and going with the offer on the Refub. HDX 8.9 

I don't know why I didn't think to call myself. Oh well, Thanks again Ann  


Foots


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Well, I had a feeling it was only a matter of time and my 8.9 HDX died a couple of days ago.  I was reading late at night and it started to turn completely off and try to come back on by its self.  Just acted like it was having a some kind of electrical fit and then poof it went black.  I tried to get it back on and called CS to no avail.  It is dead.  I still think it is odd all these 8.9 HDX 2.5 years old are going belly up.  There is not a Fire I wanted to replace it with so I went with a Galaxy Tab2 9.7 inch.  My mom replaced her dead HDX with a Galaxy in Feb. and is very happy.  For me...so far, so good.  It is fast, good color, and nice size. The Kindle app works flawlessly on it.  But I am sad.  I have been a Kindle/Fire girl since I got my Kindle 1.  Amazon is going to have to do better if they want to keep customers.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Molly, my HDX 8.9 died last night .  Was watching a movie and just went black and can't to turn on.  Luckily I have Squaretrade warranty so I'll send to them but I loved my HDX.  Was thinking about getting Samsung Galaxy S2 9.7.  How do you like yours?


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

rlkuvi,  I love my Galaxy.  The Kindle for Samsung app works quite nicely.  I read on it as I read on my Fire.  I also watch movies, tv, and all that type of media.  It is fast and the screen is beautiful.  I have nothing bad to say about it.  Except I have always been an Amazon girl and feel a little disloyal.  But Amazon needs to step up with a larger device that is comparable to the Galaxy if I am to go back.  I got my Galaxy at Costco.  The price was great and it came with the case/cover included.  If I had it to do over again...I would still buy the Galaxy.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks Molly!  I actually bought a Galaxy S2 9.7 a couple of days ago and love it!  Like you I've had Fires for a while and loved my HDX but not impressed with the newer Fires.  I think I'll love this tablet though!


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Well I had bought a Squaretrade warranty for my HDX and just found out they are sending me a check because it is not able to be fixed.  That will pay for my Galaxy S2.  Almost didn't buy the Squaretrade on the new tablet but now I have.  Well worth it for me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

rlkubi said:


> Well I had bought a Squaretrade warranty for my HDX and just found out they are sending me a check because it is not able to be fixed. That will pay for my Galaxy S2. Almost didn't buy the Squaretrade on the new tablet but now I have. Well worth it for me.


 A good result! I admit I pretty much never get warranties on things but I have heard of a lot of cases where people were really happy they had them!


----------

